# Have You Ever Had Internet Ordered Meals?



## Lon (Jul 10, 2016)

I ordered on line and received this week six meals for $30 USD that were delivered by FedEx right to my door. They are fresh and refrigerated but not frozen. This was a introductory price. I have now had two of them and I am impressed and I would like to buy some stock in this particular company because they will continue doing well I believe. There are a number of companies in the U.S. that are doing the same thing. With one of them they ship you the fresh refrigerated ingredients and you do the cooking. The one that I used and like quite well sends the fresh meals to you and it takes only two minutes of microwaving before eating. The company that I used is 

https://www.freshly.com/?&utm_source..._a0aAq2k8P8HAQ


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

I've seen it advertised Lon.  I'm glad to hear that the food is good.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 11, 2016)

I kinda doubt I'll be trying that.  I like to do my own cooking.


----------



## happytime (Jul 26, 2016)

I like my own cooking to but this sounds like a break from "What can I cook for dinner." They don't serve in my area, wah an darn it.


----------

